

Ask HN: Sample Lisp code - lispertoascheme

Lisp student here.<p>When learning, I like deconstructing small standalone code samples that are actually useful.<p>Here's the sample I'm looking for in Lisp or Scheme:
a youtube downloader<p>It's been done in Python, Lua, Perl, Gawk, etc.  I've done one myself using sed and netcat.<p>Has it been done in Lisp or Scheme dialect?  I like to use the LUSH interpreter but am open to any Lisp or Scheme.
======
ankurdhama
Do you have Lisp code that can download data from a URL?

~~~
lispertoascheme
One option is Common Lisp. It has a raw sockets library. The lib ("module")
comes with a document that has some examples, including how to make HTTP
requests.

